# S7-1200 mit PHP ansprechen



## marcel2 (11 Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe soeben vom Anlagentechniker gesagt bekommen das ich auf einer S7-1200 auf DB66 den Bit auf 1 und 0 setzen darf.

Da ich bis dato NULL mit einer SPS am Hut hatte und nichts kaputt machen will würde ich hier um eure Hilfe bitten 

Gibt es da ein Beispiel für mich, wie ich das machen kann? Ich habe zwar bereits eine s7sps.php gefunden, bin aus dieser aber leider nicht schlau geworden und die S71200 war als Parameter leider auch nicht zur Auswahl....

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Grüße,
Marcel


----------



## thomass5 (11 Mai 2022)

Eventuell hilft diese Seite: http://snap7.sourceforge.net/
oder





						PHP + Siemens PLC
					

Hallo allesamt...  weiß zwar net wie ich grad auf die Idee komme, aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit via PHP auf eine SPS zu verbinden und dort DB-Inhalte auszulesen?!  Ich weiß, das es die FETCH/WRITE Methode gibt, diese jedoch sehr "begrenzt" zu nutzen ist. (nur begrenzte Daten, DB darf maximal...




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Mai 2022)

marcel2 schrieb:


> ich habe soeben vom Anlagentechniker gesagt bekommen das ich auf einer S7-1200 auf DB66 den Bit auf 1 und 0 setzen darf.


Von was aus? PC? Welche Software? Wie ist der PC mit der SPS verbunden? Ethernet denke ich mal. Liegen beide Systeme im gleichen IP-Kreis?

Hier ein ähnliches Thema


----------



## marcel2 (11 Mai 2022)

@thomass5 danke! aber ich wollt eigentlich nicht noch einen server dazu 

@DeltaMikeAir Ein Linux PC wäre der "Steuer-PC". ich habe eine S7 PHP Libary gefunden, welche z.B. das 400er oder 1500er Modul mit drin hat. Am liebsten wäre mir also eine Ansteuerung via PHP. Verbunden mit Ethernet. Beide Geräte im selben IP-Kreis.

Danke für die zügigen Antworten!


----------



## marcel2 (11 Mai 2022)

ok.... danke euch beiden! ich habs echt geschafft bei euch beiden den LINK zu übersehen... werde ich mir später zu Gemüte führen! DANKE!


----------



## volker (12 Mai 2022)

wenn es nur darum geht mal eben ein paar variablen zu ändern kannst du mal WPFVarTab testen





						WPF Var Tab
					

Hab vor langer zeit mal ne Variablentabelle mit meiner ToolBox angefangen, Sie jedoch leider nie vollenden können. Nun habe Ich mal Zeit gefunden noch ein paar Stunden zu investieren, und nun geht Sie mal. Vielleicht kann Sie ja jemand gebrauchen.   Features: - Verbindung zu verschiedenen SPSen...




					www.sps-forum.de
				




Leider findet man unter dem Link in Post1 angegebenen Link die exe nicht mehr.
Ich habe das daher mal auf meine Homepage gelegt. Ich hoffe Jochen hat nichts dagegen 


			http://lischis-home.selfhost.eu/php4/download.php?pfad=files/SPS/tools/&datei=WPFVarTab.zip


----------



## marcel2 (12 Mai 2022)

Danke dir Volker! Zum rumspielen und Testen schon mal sehr fein!

Zum Schluss möcht ich das ganze aber Skriptgesteuert und Automatisch ansprechen... Aber um zu sehen, ob allgemein die Kommunikation passt ist das schon mal sehr fein! Danke!


----------

